# Kingsblade by Andy Clark



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Kingsblade (eBook)











*Kingsblade*

*An Imperial Knights novel*
When a tragedy occurs and an Imperial retribution force is shattered, two young Imperial Knight pilots must work together and learn the ways of war if they – or the world of Donatos – are to survive.


*READ IT BECAUSE*
It's war on a larger scale – Imperial Knight scale! Two novice Knight pilots against an entire world of enemies – sounds like a story for the ages.


*THE STORY*
The Knight Houses of Adrastapol are both noble and righteous, and when the Imperial world of Donatos falls to the heresy of the Word Bearers, they are foremost in the vanguard to retake it. Led by High King Tolwyn Draconis, the Knights are peerless in battle and strike deep into the enemy’s ranks. But the war soon turns when a terrible tragedy strikes, casting the Imperial campaign into anarchy. As desperation grows, unblooded Knights Errant Danial and Luk must quickly learn the ways of war to prevent an unholy ritual or Donatos will be lost and all the noble Houses of Adrastapol with it.

Written by Andy Clark






Hrm, looks somewhat interesting despite the cliched chaos demon summoning plot seen so many times already. But the author is unfamiliar to me, have he done any other novels here?

Edit: According to Amazon, Kingsblade is 336 pages. Thats a pretty decent size for once!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Decided to chance it, found it better than expected and a good read. Helps fleshing out Imperial knights more.


----------

